
Epidemiological Characteristics of Coronavirus (Covid-19) in China 2020 - skmurphy
http://weekly.chinacdc.cn/en/article/id/e53946e2-c6c4-41e9-9a9b-fea8db1a8f51
======
skmurphy
key results:

Results: A total of 72,314 patient records—44,672 (61.8%) confirmed cases,
16,186 (22.4%) suspected cases, 10,567 (14.6%) clinically diagnosed cases
(Hubei Province only), and 889 asymptomatic cases (1.2%)—contributed data for
the analysis. Among confirmed cases, most were aged 30–79 years (86.6%),
diagnosed in Hubei (74.7%), and considered mild (80.9%). A total of 1,023
deaths occurred among confirmed cases for an overall case fatality rate of
2.3%. The COVID-19 spread outward from Hubei Province sometime after December
2019, and by February 11, 2020, 1,386 counties across all 31 provinces were
affected. The epidemic curve of onset of symptoms peaked around January 23–26,
then began to decline leading up to February 11. A total of 1,716 health
workers have become infected and 5 have died (0.3%).

    
    
       Table 1 shows significant skew in fatality rates by age
               Cases       deaths      CFR
         total 44,672     1,023 2.3  
         Age, years     
          0–9    416 (0.9)    − −  
         0–19    549 (1.2)    1 (0.1) 0.2  
        20–29  3,619 (8.1)    7 (0.7) 0.2  
        30–39  7,600 (17.0)  18 (1.8) 0.2  
        40–49  8,571 (19.2)  38 (3.7) 0.4  
        50–59 10,008 (22.4) 130 (12.7) 1.3  
        60–69  8,583 (19.2) 309 (30.2) 3.6  
        70–79  3,918 (8.8)  312 (30.5) 8.0  
        ≥80    1,408 (3.2)  208 (20.3) 14.8
    

where average fatality ratio was 2.3% but 3.6% of those 60-69, 8% of those
70-79 and 14.8 of those over 80 died.

